# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Rétro, Bülow, dodo

## Ivan Le Fou

Vous vous rappelez "Le mystère von Bülow" ? Mais si, le film avec Glenn Close et Jeremy Irons, tiré d'une histoire vraie (et en l'occurrence du livre écrit par l'avocat de Claus von Bülow, Alan M. Dershowitz) et qui a valu un oscar à Jeremy Irons. C'est l'histoire de cette héritière immensément riche retrouvée plongée dans le coma et que son second mari, très froid et antipathique, est accusé d'avoir essayé de tuer en tripotant ses médicaments.
 Le film, très correct, se concentre sur la procédure d'appel et la façon dont l'avocat, joué par Ron Silver (vu depuis en spin-doctor arrogant dans "A la Maison Blanche"), travaille l'opinion pour essayer de contrecarrer la haine qu'inspire son client à tout le monde.
 Ce procès, réel je le rappelle, est un cas d'école car non seulement l'affaire est un vrai mystère (condamné pour tentative de meurtre en première instance, von Bülow est déclaré innocent en Appel malgré les doutes), mais aussi parce que c'est un des premiers grand procès "modernes" : 1980 est l'année de création de la chaîne CNN, le procès est télévisé et il prend tout de suite une dimension médiatique inconnue jusqu'alors. Une dimension voulue par la stratégie de la défense qui, refusant de faire témoigner von Bülow à la barre pour éviter le contre-interrogatoire, organise par contre sa présence dans les médias pour tenter d'influer sur l'opinion. Ces derniers en deviennent hystériques et on demande même aux journalistes supposés couvrir la guerre au Salvador de rester pour le procès.
 Eh bien la victime de cette affaire, Martha von Bülow, vient de mourir avec son secret : après être restée 28 ans dans le coma sans aucune activité cérébrale, elle est décédée d'un arrêt cardio vasculaire ce week-end. Quant à von Bülow, en froid avec sa belle famille qui l'avait accusé du meurtre, il avait fini par renoncer à plus de 70 millions de dollars d'héritage contre l'assurance que sa fille ne serait pas, elle, déshéritée. Depuis, on dit qu'il vit à Londres et écrit des critiques d'art.
 C'est faux. En exclusivité mondiale, Canardpc.com vous révèle que Claus von Bülow est tranquillement installé à Bordeaux d'où il mène une carrière politique sous le pseudonyme d'Alain J. comme le prouve cette photo de lui :
*  * 
_"Le mystère von Bülow", un film de Barbet Schroeder en DVD, environ 10 euros._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## dredd

Bordel qui a touché à mes favoris? Ah non, c'est bien canardPC  ::mellow:: 


(genre j'men fout et tout alors que j'vais inévitablement ressortir l'info au taff  :B):  )

----------


## alx

Bülow ça déchire bien comme nick, mais c'est vrai que ça fait un peu PK sur les bords.

----------


## gnak

Le gars il a eu de la moule quand même.

----------


## alx

> Le gars il a eu de la moule quand même


Sauf s'il était innocent.

EDIT : ouais nan pardon, m'aurait fallu plus que le QI d'une huître pour le relever ton jeu de mots gnak. Bon appétit à tous, je reprendrai bien du blanc, moi.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Et tout le mystère est là.
Il est passé il y a pas si longtemps ce film, et c'est vrai qu'il est tout à fait correct dans le genre film de procès. Jeremy Irons et Glenn Close sont impeccable. La force du film est dans le fait qu'il ne propose pas forcement sa vision des faits (encore que là on pourrait débattre) mais plus dans le questionnement de l'avocat principal de la défense (professeur en droit et qui ne travaille pas forcement pour le fric mais plutôt dans le sens de Justice avec un grand J donc).

----------


## gnak

> Sauf s'il était innocent.


Mouais ok mon jeu de mots était vraiment pourri.

----------


## Say hello

Une news avec des vrai morceaux d'avocats, un procès, un déroulement alors nouveau pour le monde judiciaire, et pas de Grand Maitre B. ?!

Je vais pas tarder à bugger.

----------


## Matriochka

Ca a l'air bien baveux cette histoire d'escargot.

----------


## Martyrom

Le film était passionnant. Du fait de la particularité de ce fait-divers, aussi parce qu'il a été très médiatisé et de l'interprétation de Jeremy Irons tout en classe et en froideur (j'ai oublié pour Glenn Close, ça fait longtemps). En revanche, je me souviens que l'avocat était vraiment lourd avec son ton hystérique et son attitude arrogante. Mais c'était peut-être la faute au doublage. Mais peut-être aussi qu'il a inspiré Maitre Collard.

----------

